# Going abroad for standard (non donor) IVF



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Has anyone here used a clinic abroad for IVF using their own eggs? 

How did it work? Were you able to start stims in this country or did you have to stay away for the whole period? How long were you away for? Crucially ... how much did it cost?

I'm thinking of Eastern Europe (Altra Vita/Fertimed etc) rather than Spain but would appreciate any information ...

Thanks 

Layla


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi bunless,

We went to Barbados last September for ivf using our own eggs.

We started downregging here, had a scan at our old uk clinic, started the  stimming drugs and flew out about five days later. We had a scan straight away in Barbados, had the egg collection and transfer then flew home. We were away for two weeks. Same as a normal holiday. Actually fely like a holiday even though we were there for a purpose. So relaxing!

It's about £3500 for icsi, extra for blastocysts which we went for, then theres accommodation on top. If our FET doesn't work here in the uk we're going back in June. The all inclusive accommodation is £2000 for the both of us in a four star hotel, making our total £5500 not including meds.

Even though they are so far away we felt we had so much support, either by email - always answered same day or phone. There is a 24 hour emergency line as well if needed.

Please email me if you have any further questions!

Good luck

Love Emmak


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there,

We will be going to Ceram in Spain for our tx. They do the short protocol there so no 'down-regging'!

We went out for an initial consultation on Jan 19th and I start my stimming drugs on CD2 (in 3 days time!). I then have to go back out there on CD5 and stay there for approx 10 days.

Total cost is about £2600 but I have been prescribed a low amount of drugs and this doesn't include flights and hotels etc. Luckily,I work for an airline so my flights are very cheap.

Good Luck!  

Abby


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Layla

you should chek out ISIDA (Kiev) www.isida.com.ua where I had donor eggs, they do a very good package with your own eggs prices are on their web site in the english section ( ) 

hugs and good luck

Jules


----------

